# new need some info



## armystrong5 (Jun 11, 2009)

hi im going between electrician and plumbing apprentice oppurtunitys and i have some questions on pay rate between the two and generally what people think thanks for the help


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I can only remind you that plumbers put their hands and face where electricians put their butts.


----------



## armystrong5 (Jun 11, 2009)

totally laughing right now thanks


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Think about this before you commit to either:

- When a person's lights go out...what do they do?
Use candles, extension cords, a 30A CB on a #14....whatever they can....."it'll work"

- When a person cannot take a hot shower after work ...what do they do?
Call a plumber and ask "When can you be here?"


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I pondered the exact question in 1972. Pay rates seem to be about the same. Carpenters always made the big bucks but you never saw any old ones. I think the plumbing trade will be taken over by imported labor forces faster than the electrical.

I chose electrical and I feel I made the right choice.

There seems to be more _underground_ plumbing than electrical.

Also, electricity is a mystery to some people and will command more respect.



> Think about this before you commit to either:


 
When a person's AC goes out, what are they going to do?

When a persons toilet overflows, who are they gonna call?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

220/221 said:


> When a person's AC goes out, what are they going to do?
> 
> When a persons toilet overflows, who are they gonna call?


It's not a question of "who" ~ but "when"...and when "when" is answered with a "right now!"...the price usually goes up.



Given the choice in the great State of Arizona, which would you prefer:
- no shower, clean clothes, toilet flushing, brushing teeth, etc ~ but a balmy 68*°


*or*​

- plenty of water to shower, drink and clean with in 100° ["in the shade"] temperatures


For how long?


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

All BS aside both are good trades to get into and if I were you, I'd go after the one that interests me more.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Mike_586 said:


> All BS aside both are good trades to get into and if I were you, I'd go after the one that interests me more.


I agree. Heck, if you happen to get employed by a full service mechanical contractor, you're quite likely to get your fill of everything.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

ralpha494 said:


> I can only remind you that plumbers put their hands and face where electricians put their butts.


How long have you been waiting to use that one?


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I got that from a sprinkler fitter back in the 90's at the Coca Cola bottling plant when I mistakenly asked him a plumbing question concerning my bathroom remodel job. His delivery, wording and timing was perfect. I must have laughed for five minutes. 

I had to clean it up for this site though. 

A lot.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking at your name i don't know if you are in the service and getting ready to get out but the IBEW has a program called helmets to hard hats. Check out your local union hall. Electrical is the way to go between the 2. My **** is a plumbers bread and butter.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

220/221 said:


> . I think the plumbing trade will be taken over by imported labor forces faster than the electrical.


That is not what I seem to see around here - just the opposite, in fact.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow all the stuff on the net and I can't say sh*t without censorship. I think they can say that on T.V. now.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> Wow all the stuff on the net and I can't say sh*t without censorship. I think they can say that on T.V. now.



So, get yourself on TV and say whatever you like.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe I will. The first thing I will say is Kiss my as*. Then Sh*t. :}.


----------

